# Überprüfen, ob File existiert



## Eva (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe bei einer Übung meine Objekte serialisiert. 
Ich möchte nun überprüfen, ob die Datei (in der die serialisierten Objekte sind) bereits vorhanden ist oder nicht, wie mache ich das

Danke, 

Eva


----------



## Snape (18. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Eva _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bei einer Übung meine Objekte serialisiert.
> ...



Möchtest Du wissen, ob die Datei vorhanden ist, damit Du sie öffnen und Daten laden kannst, oder ob Du beim Erzeugen einer Datei eine bereits vorhandene Datei gleichen Namens überschreiben würdest?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Mai 2004)

* existiert *
new File(filename).exists();

* lesbar *
new File(filename).canRead();


----------



## Eva (18. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe, das wars!

Eva


----------

